# Need your opions! about new lighting product!



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I have been building / manufacturing a back-up / utlity light for myself and some local friends. It is a completely mobil unit consiting of a single or dual magnetic flood light set-up with 6' or 12' cords so the lights can be mounted on back of truck or up high on cab! I have made this to adapt to existing connections on trucks so there is no wiring to be done. The best part is you can put this in back-up mode so light turn on when vehicle is in reverse only or flip a switch and the lights stay on.... Again this can be put on truck and then completely removed in about a minute, no wiring to be done.....has 1 or 2 55w flood lights and is dual function.
My real question....I am trying to find out if this is something people in the industry would want for there fleets, and would people be willing to pay $59 plus shipping for a commercial grade back-up utltity light that can be used on most trucks without having to wire or perminatly mount. I am truly seeking opinions and questions to find out if this would be worth manufacturing and selling! I have searched for top quality parts and truly feel that I have come up with a top notch item that truly provides a commercial quality product. I would love to hear from everyone.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*opps*

opinions......not opions......sorry fat fingers!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Picture of it would be a good start


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

frostyballz;752170 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been building / manufacturing a back-up / utlity light for myself and some local friends. It is a completely mobil unit consiting of a single or dual magnetic flood light set-up with 6' or 12' cords so the lights can be mounted on back of truck or up high on cab! I have made this to adapt to existing connections on trucks so there is no wiring to be done. The best part is you can put this in back-up mode so light turn on when vehicle is in reverse only or flip a switch and the lights stay on.... Again this can be put on truck and then completely removed in about a minute, no wiring to be done.....has 1 or 2 55w flood lights and is dual function.
> My real question....I am trying to find out if this is something people in the industry would want for there fleets, and would people be willing to pay $59 plus shipping for a commercial grade back-up utltity light that can be used on most trucks without having to wire or perminatly mount. I am truly seeking opinions and questions to find out if this would be worth manufacturing and selling! I have searched for top quality parts and truly feel that I have come up with a top notch item that truly provides a commercial quality product. I would love to hear from everyone.
> ...


Some guys already made one. They hook into your 7 pin in the back with a relay connected to 2 55 watt lgiht and when you put the truck in reverse it they turn on. I have a set on my salt spreader. I had dissocivative build me the harness and I bought the lights. It works perfect and I can disconnect it in one second when I take the spreade off. Good idea, but they are selling that exact same thing on ebay, but they hook into your hitch. I mean you could make the harness bigger and have them in the rail slots at the back of the truck. Sorry to tell you but your are little late.ussmileyflag


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds like a similar Item...I have not seen any online! anyway I will post some pictures soon, Im not sure of what they are using or how well they work. I have seen much smaller items that are not built to withstand commercial use. I also added the utility light feature so the item works in reverse or you can flip a switch and constantly have them on! The flood light is large enough that I only use 1 on my personal vehicle and that is plenty of light also the wiring is a heavy duty cord set-up....The problem I found with similar items is that they are "chincy" and do not stand up to the rigors of real work, I have had the units that attach direclty to the 7-wire but they are a fixed unit that is below the bumper and tend to get smashed and are not very bright. I wanted to provide the first "commercial grade" 7-wire lighting accessory.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I mean once you make the harness like I have you can put the lights anywhere. I put mine on the salter and they are permanent. But that is what I wanted. I know how to make the harness with the relay now and I am going to outfit every truck with them. You cant switch them on anytime like yours but I just ran a toggle to the back for one more light to turn on whenever I needed the extra illumination. Put up some pics and do searches on here for back up lights and you will come up with pictures of other that people have built that use the 7 pin.I think there are 2 in the equipment forum right now at the top and there is a big one in the strobe lighting forum also.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

Hamelfire;752313 said:


> Picture of it would be a good start


I agree ... have any pics frosty?


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far.....I will post a picture later this week....Yes I see that there are others out there and they are very nice....but so far everything I have seen is $200.00 + and mounted in the hitch which is why I came-up with a different set-up I have owned 3 different types and have managed to smash them all! LOL I wanted to have a completely removable light assembly that can be placed virtually anyplace (out-of-the-way) of any snow banks. I also wanted something that would be multifunctional as far as a reverse flood light and a utility light. I will post some pictures and would love to see what you think....as far as price I am able to make and sell for approx. $59.00 for a single light and $79.00 for dual lights....I think that is fairly low for a commercial grade flood light assembly what do you think?


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

It's all relative. We can't make any decisions until we see what your product is going to look like. I am interested in this as an option because I'm not sold on the lights that mount in your receiver. I'd like some mounting options. Please post up some pics for us


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

pics pics pics i've got my eye on a hitch mount but your pricing sounds better, plus i'd like the light to be up high.. where does it plug into?


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

I will have pictures very soon....I am waiting on one part to show a finished light! I have sold all the others I had to local people! It is a simple set-up, magnetic mount lights or light, with heavy duty 6' or 12' cords from a 7-wire plug that is built with a switch for always on or reverse on functions. I PROMISE TO POST PICTURES VERY SOON! and maybe a video to show how it works..... The main reason I made this is to mount the lights on top of tail gate or even the roof of vehicle or salt spreader so I dont smash it and I get better lighting behind vehicle especially in deep snow! and then to be able to remove it for the summer.


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*Reverse Light assembly*

OK here is some pictures of a single light assembly......I use a 7-wire trailor plug with a weather / H20 resistant switch. the cord is a heavy duty UV, oil, weather resistant wire that can stand up to winter and salt! the light or lights are 3X5" rectangles utlity flood lights with 55W bulbs. Currently the light attaches with 50Lb magnet but will be upgrading to 80lb. 
OK here's the deal....I made this to be completly removed after winter or after each storm.....I make them with 6' or 12' cords and the plug just plugs into a standard 7-wire trailor recepticle. The switch can be set to operate light in reverse only, off or always on.
I made these to be simple and functional....They can be placed above the bumper as shown so they will not be smashed. they can be placed and removed so the tailgate is still usable and their is no perminant wiring.
I have been selling the single light 6' which is perfect for most trucks for $59.00 the dual lights are good for larger vehicles and the standard 6' $80.00 I would have to charge a little extra for the 12' cords and can custom make longer or I have been playing around with a 7-wire with light and switch to a 4-flat so you can still plug in a standard trailor while using this set-up.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

I like it...I would mount one on my backrack. High enough to light everything up, and safe from the snowbanks..I would def need the 12' cord. I have a lond bed.
My one concern is how long is that switch going to last in the salt.. Being able to switch it to reverse or always on from the cab would be great..but then you may as well mount some perm lights.


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

I ordered marine grade switches.....not the same as the one in the picture! They are designed to withstand salt and H20 so they should be fairly tough....they were the best I could find for this application.


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

If anyone is intrested in getting one of these light assemblies please click on my screen name and send me an email...._I will ship product for free if you are a member of plowsite_. I would like to hear what you think of the product especially if you own one.

Thanks


----------



## ArcticViking (Dec 17, 2007)

Could you post an e-mail address, and/or a phone #

Thanks


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

sure....you can contact me through this site by clicking on my user name and send a message. Or I can be emailed at *[email protected]*, just let me know that you saw this on this site....
Thanks everyone and please post your opinions, I like to know what you think about the product or any improvement I can make!


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

This looks great. I want one! www.lantermantractor.com


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

frostyballz;755672 said:


> the dual lights are good for larger vehicles and the standard 6' $80.00


Do you have a pic of the two light setup? How much distance between the lights? Or, are the two lights mounted together?


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

both lights on the dual are separate to be mounted as you please...they have 6' or 12' cords to each light from the plug. I can make longer cords by request....


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW, Northern tool (Northerntool.com) has a Peterson Mfg light almost exactly the same as yours but has a regular lighter plug on 15' of wire for $27.
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200304609_200304609

I've seen lights like that several other places-but Peterson's seems to be the most popular and with so many trucks having power ports in the bed now...


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

How about this I..I use it works very well...Thet call it Light buster...

http://www.mototrixonline.com/


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*Both are good product but differnt concepts.....*

I have owned and used the light buster actually i bought,used and destroyed 2 of them! they are great items and the thought behind them is good, but not up to commercial use and not bright enough.....perfect for the homeowner who may use it occasionally....I also considered the peterson product but again It needs to plug into cigarette lighter or power port then it is always on or off no connection to back-up lights It also is a great product. I also bought the very expensive hitch mounted dual lights that had back-up funtion only....I really liked that but again smashed in deep snow, and very expensive! I have also seen the magnet remote control units.....those are really cool but very, very expensive. I tried to have had the best features of all those items and be dependable, functional, and inexpensive in order to meet the needs of the avarage contractor like myself....ussmileyflag


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Well put. I though about those hitch mounted types and forsaw I would smash them in a storm or two. I though about stake pocket mounts, but decided I didn't like the look so I went with the rubber tractor lights mounted below the bumper against the frame hitch. after 2 years I lost one, the second just came off by force last week (5 years) but the terminals break off the bulb when backing into banks after a while. 55W halogen back light bulbs were the quickest solution for me since I only needed the extra light when backing up.


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello everyone! I like all the views and responses I have recieved. the feedback has been helpful and informative. We just recieved a foot of snow here in NH and Once again I put my original single light to work....and had no problems at all! I mount my light on the right side of my truck bed...towards the top of bed just where the metal meets the taillight and it worked flawlessly. I again noticed that my plate and hitch was caked with snow and most of the other products on the market would not have functioned very well in the deep snow....Just thought I would take a minute and thank everone for viewing my post and hope to hear more from the people on this site. there seems to be a very well versed and diverse group of people here and its fun to hear from everyone.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

RichG53;758757 said:


> How about this I..I use it works very well...Thet call it Light buster...
> 
> http://www.mototrixonline.com/


i have a light buster now, its decent but i need to think of something better, maybe a white night with a custom guard for the banks?


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have been doing that since 02. I use 2, 55 watt lights, magnets from a magnetic ground from a welding store and a 7 pin connector. I currently have 5 in use that are wired to go on in reverse or by switch. I have also used c clamps or spring clamps ( like a clothes pin or chip clip) to clip onto my stainless salters. I came up with the idea while in a wal mart looking at the lights that happened to be next to the trail hitch stuff.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

apik1;771696 said:


> I have also used c clamps or spring clamps ( like a clothes pin or chip clip) to clip onto my stainless salters. I came up with the idea while in a wal mart looking at the lights that happened to be next to the trail hitch stuff.


Great thinking-

Just a thought- my salter has lights hard mounted and wired in the control harness which is a 5 pin trailer connector and additional brake lights and backup only lights wired into the regular trailer plug.


----------

